# LOTS of pictures! Even pictures of.. ME!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It was such a pretty day, and the goats have been getting free range every day, I felt like I should spend a couple hours with them, and got some pictures while I was at it!

Rudy chasing the chickens:










My Blue-Eyed Beauties (Isis and Romeo):










Rogue and Isis:










Pretty Isis:










Seven snacking:










Hallie looking for the tasty bits:










Hallie watching the others:










Rogue watching over the goats:










Pretty Rooster:










Pretty Hope:










And what you've been waiting for...

Hope and me (it's bright outside!):



















Hope giving me a kiss:










Hope trying to get my ugly shirt:










Hope rubbing her head on me:










Please ignore my goofball expressions!

:laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice  they are looking good

I always make the goofiest of faces when the goats are in my face too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your goats and other animals.... very cute... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hope would NOT leave me alone, the bugger. Every time I tried to get a picture of someone else, she was right there vying for my attention. Spoiled rotten goat.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...Hope is such a sweetheart...she just wanted to cuddle with you!  

Everybody looks great!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Everyone looking good enjoying the day! :thumbup: Wow, great looking rooster-very sharp. :shades:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I LOVE the pics Kristina!!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Love the pics! Cute puppy and very handsome roo! And the goats are just outstanding. Obviously Hope gets NO attention. :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

It's so hard to take pictures of friendly goats..especially when one of them is insistent on having ALL of your attention!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!! Thank you for sharing..... and Hope is certainly your very special girl! My Bootsie is just like her... has got to be #1 when it comes to pics and attention!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Love your babies. Goats and that pup...too cute. Congrats on such nice animals.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I LOVE that last picture, lol!!!! Awesome pics.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

ha ha ha! very cute! once, when i had to bottle-feed about 13 week-old kids by myself, i was leaning over to feed a aby and five of them jumped me- litterally! one got up to my back, two tried to get the bottle from the one i was feeding, one nibbled my hair, and one very loving baby insisted that my nose was a nipple. goat slobber, in my nose, on a 10 degree evening... wonderful... lol! :help:

two days until i get my two babies!!! :wahoo:


----------

